# Full-Time Manual focus not working on R5 and 100-500



## Powerkey (Apr 28, 2021)

I recently updated my R5 and RF 100-500 to the latest firmware hoping to use the full-time manual focus.

It seems to be working in One Shot AF mode, but not in Servo AF mode. In one shot mode if I press and hold the focus button (back button) and then turn the control ring, the focus guide appears and I am able to adjust focus manually using the control ring. However, In servo mode, if I do the same thing the image defocuses briefly and then snaps back to AF. The focus guide does not appear and I cannot manually adjust focus.

I contacted Canon Support via email and was told the FTM focus only works in One Shot AF mode, even though the firmware release notes (for both the camera and the lens) state it works in both modes.

Can anyone with and R5/R6 and any of the supported lenses (and the latest firmware) confirm that it does, or does not, work in both modes?


----------



## entoman (Aug 21, 2021)

Powerkey said:


> I recently updated my R5 and RF 100-500 to the latest firmware hoping to use the full-time manual focus.
> 
> It seems to be working in One Shot AF mode, but not in Servo AF mode. In one shot mode if I press and hold the focus button (back button) and then turn the control ring, the focus guide appears and I am able to adjust focus manually using the control ring. However, In servo mode, if I do the same thing the image defocuses briefly and then snaps back to AF. The focus guide does not appear and I cannot manually adjust focus.
> 
> ...


I have R5 with EF 100mm F2.8L macro, EF 100-400mm Mkii, EF 180mm F3.5 macro, RF 24-105mm F4 and RF 800mm F11.

So-called "full time manual focus" works differently with different lenses:

EF 100mm macro - With FTMF either enabled or disabled, I can focus manually and override AF with SERVO AF.
EF 100-400mm - With FTMF either enabled or disabled, I can focus manually and override AF only in ONE SHOT AF.
EF 180mm macro - With FTMF either enabled or disabled, I can focus manually and override AF only in ONE SHOT AF.
RF 24-105mm and RF 800mm - I can only focus manually and override AF only in ONE SHOT AF and only with FTMF enabled.

The easiest way to avoid confusion is to assign ONE SHOT AF to the AF-ON button. The lens will then behave as normal in SERVO AF, but by pressing the button you instantly get ONE SHOT AF and can focus manually while the button is held.


----------



## danfaz (May 18, 2022)

Powerkey said:


> In servo mode, if I do the same thing the image defocuses briefly and then snaps back to AF. The focus guide does not appear and I cannot manually adjust focus...
> 
> Can anyone with and R5/R6 and any of the supported lenses (and the latest firmware) confirm that it does, or does not, work in both modes?


Same thing with mine. Both R5 and lens have latest firmware.


----------



## jd7 (May 18, 2022)

Powerkey said:


> I recently updated my R5 and RF 100-500 to the latest firmware hoping to use the full-time manual focus.
> 
> It seems to be working in One Shot AF mode, but not in Servo AF mode. In one shot mode if I press and hold the focus button (back button) and then turn the control ring, the focus guide appears and I am able to adjust focus manually using the control ring. However, In servo mode, if I do the same thing the image defocuses briefly and then snaps back to AF. The focus guide does not appear and I cannot manually adjust focus.
> 
> ...


I think I must be misunderstanding what you are trying to do, and in any event I don't own an R camera maybe I just don't understand something about how the R cameras work, but ... if you are in servo mode and you are holding the focus button (back button), surely the whole point is that the camera will keep trying to focus on whatever AF point you have nominated (or withthin whatever AF zone you have nominated)? If you want to focus manually in servo mode, surely you need to stop activating the AF (ie don't hold the AF button) when you focus manually? I can see how it would work with One Shot AF, since when you press the AF button the camera will focus but then lock focus and stop trying to do any further AF even though you are still pressing the AF button, so if you then start manually focusing the camera won't try to over-ride whatever focus change you make manually.

Apologies if I have misunderstood and what I've said is irrelevant to your question!


----------

